# Woodduck's Post #193 from Mozart's Genius



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> SeptimalTritone said:
> 
> 
> > It's possible for music to have a tonal grammar that doesn't resolve to a major triad, minor triad, or open fifth. Just look at Schoenberg. And it's possible for this resolution to be both syntactically and emotionally satisfying. Again, just look at Schoenberg.
> ...


----------

